# Fire Belly Toad



## BlueBettaSplendensLover19 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi guys! Quick question. I have been thinking about buying a Fire Belly Toad. I have experience with reptiles, but have never had an amphibian yet. I've been doing research but haven't found the answer to my question yet. How loud are the toads? Do females make noise? I know for a fact that male toads chirp, but I haven't found a solid answer to if females chirp. I have a roommate that would prefer that I don't have any loud pets. Thanks to anyone who can answer my question. :wink3:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

From what I can gather after reading your post, no only the males make noise. The chirping they make is their mating call, the females do not make this noise. You can distinguish males from females by the mating pads the males develop on the feet upon reaching maturity. Hope this helps.


----------

